# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJtag v2.0.8.1 Others Promise, We Do!

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag v2.0.8.1 Released  
- Added option for shutting down PC after long operations. 
- Added option for skipping unreadable blocks.
- Fixed *.binn file extension bug for auto resized files.   Added new phones via direct EMMC:  LG D500 (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)LG E440 (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)LG E445 (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)LG E730 (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)LG E960( ISP Pinout,Dumps Updated)LG E975 (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)LG P990 (ISP Pinout Added)LG P769 (ISP Pinout Added)LG P713 (ISP Pinout Added)LG P970 (ISP Pinout Added)LG V410  (ISP Pinout Added)LG F240S (ISP Pinout Added)SAMSUNG SM-G350L (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)SAMSUNG SM-G357M (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)SAMSUNG SM-G530M (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)MEIZU M1 (ISP Pinout,Dumps Added)
THANKS to Seba Kopp , Legas , and others...*

----------

